

Facebook outshines Google as Silicon Valley elite gather to ponder the next big thing - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/07/14/BUGE3R0AP71.DTL

======
Tichy
I don't understand facebook :-( From Germany, it seems completely unusable.
OK, after some searching I found a group called "Germany" to join. Cool - that
should be really useful...

The design of Facebook sucks, too (in my opinion).

------
9898123912837
this article has no substance...

the only interesting part is that jim breyer wears funky socks.

------
pg
Here too apparently. Currently 6/30 stories on the front page have the word
"Facebook" in them.

